# Mémoire iPad Air 2



## jeje57155 (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, je viens d'aller acheter mon nouvel iPad Air , j'ai changé d'avis sur la capacité au dernier moment, au début je souhaitais prendre un 64 Go et finalement je suis ressorti avec un 128 Go.
j'avais entendu dire que le 60 4 Go perdez 8 Go avec iOS 8, et j'ai été surpris car avec le 128, on perd 19 Go. 
Est-ce que c'est la même situation sur les anciens iPad Air ? Et surtout, est ce que c'est le même problème avec les iPhone ?


----------



## MacSedik (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour c'est normal en fait c'est une histoire de conversion gigabit/giga-octet tu trouveras facilement des articles sur cela concernant la "perte" en mémoire vu que le rapport est exponentiel la "perte physique" l'est tout autant. Donc oui un 128 Go fait moins en réalité que prévu autour des 110 Go en réalité. Désole d'etre un peu succinct dans ma réponse mais il n'y a pas de raisons à s'inquiéter


----------



## jeje57155 (23 Octobre 2014)

Salut, aucuns soucis, j'ai bien compris, mais je n'avais jamais fait attention avant ... Merci pour ton explication


----------

